# great ebay store!



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I just found this great e-bay store called Tim's Discount Pet Supplies. Has TONS of stuff for all kinds of pets and really great prices. I was able to find a reptile explorarium for less than half the price of the same one at the local petland I get my stuff from. Just thought I would share the savings!
Cheers

http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/Tims-Discoun ... QQ_armrsZ1


----------

